# Runde Kanten bei Fireworks-buttons



## unhuman (29. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Ich bin wirklich absoluter Grafik-Programm-Newbie und hab es mal mit Fireworks versucht ein paar Buttons zu ertsellen.

Aber die sind immer eckig (sehen schlecht aus, ist aber nebensächlich), ich möchte aber runde ecken haben !

Und kann man in einem Rechhteck auch so eine Art rechteckige Einbuchtung machen Also fast komplett die Form ändern 

Im Web (Google) habe ich nichts gefunden..


----------



## swampdragon (29. Februar 2004)

Ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass Du den Button mit dem Quadrat-Werkzeug unter Vektoren erstellt hast.

Unten rechts in der Ecke dieses Werkzeugs befindet sich ein kleiner schwarzer Pfeil. Wenn Du auf den klickst öffnet sich ein DropDown-Menü und Du solltest darunter das Gerundete-Quadrat-Werkzeug finden (frei übersetzt ich arbeite mit englischer Software). Wenn Du damit ein Quadrat erstellst hat es automatisch gerundete Ecken. Wenn Du die Rundungen stärker ausprägen willst, kannst Du dies über die Objekteigenschaften im unteren Bildteil unter Rundung (rectangle roundness). Einfach den Wert höher setzten.

Nun zu der Ausstanzung. Wenn Du Deinen Button gezeichnet hast lege einfach ein anders farbiges Quadrat darüber, so das die Fläche verdeckt ist, die Du aussparen möchtest. Aktiviere beide Vektorobjekte (Button und Quadrat) und gehe auf Modifizieren/Pfade kombinieren/stanzen (in Eglisch modify/combine path /punch).

Nun verschwindet aus deinem Button der Teil, der von dem Quadrat verdeckt wurde.

Hier gilt es gibt viele Wege zum Ziel, ich finde aber mit der Ausstanzfunktion lassen sich relativ zügig schnelle und gute Ergebnisse erzielen.

Ach ja und es gibt die F1-TAste wo das mit dem Quadrat und den runden Ecken erklärt wird, ist durchaus hilfreich  Zumal das arbeiten mit den Vektor-werkzeugen sehr gut erklärt wird.


----------



## unhuman (29. Februar 2004)

Danke !


----------



## unhuman (29. Februar 2004)

Das klappt wie am Schnürrchen  


Aber kann man mit Fireworks bei diesem button eigendlich auch die Kanten abrunden? Soll heißen, einen leichten 3D Effekt einbinden .

Also so eine Art Plättchen das aber auch eine Tiefe/Höhe, je nach dem, hat .


----------



## unhuman (29. Februar 2004)

AAHHHHH...

Hab es selbst rausgefunden.


----------

